# Snitch and Cara!



## Cara (Apr 27, 2014)

While I'm new to fish, I'm not new to dogs.  I currently have Cara, my working bred red bi australian shepherd! And the baby, Snitch, my close to six month old show puppy!  Here are a few pictures!

Snitch and his first rosette, he went Best of Opposite puppy at an ASCA show.









Snitch out hiking!









Practicing free baiting!









And miss Cara!

















Cara on sheep!









And because it's too cute not to share, Cara's birthday with her sheep cake.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## nclnchls (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh, they are adorable!


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

That merle coat *drools*


----------



## Cara (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you! 

And yes Snitch is a pretty handsome dude if I do say so myself. We're smack dab in the middle of puppy uglies at the moment.


----------

